# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Udhëtoni me mua nëpër Shqipëri

## BvizioN

Siper reve bota duket e njejte.
Ajo c'fare shtrihet poshte reve nxjerr ne pah ndryshimet.

Tre foto te marra mbi qiellin Shqiptar,ndofta disa minuta fluturim mbi aeroportin e Rinasit.

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN

Diku ne afersi te Fushe Krujes

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN

Ne dalje te ures se Drinit



Pamje nga siper rruges



Mbi uren e Drinit

----------


## BvizioN

Disa ndertime te reja ne Lezhe





Faleminderit te gjitheve.

PINK ...nuk egziston mundesia ti behet skip Tiranes..
Fotot me te shumta jane ato te Tiranes (rreth 200)
Por le te sorollatemi pak nga veriu sa nuk na ka humbur interesi akoma,lol.

----------


## BvizioN

*Policet e sherbimit rrugor,Lezhe* (Hmmm! Jo shum larg pijetores.....!)



Nyja lidhese me rrugen nacionale



Lumi i Drinit (i trubullt si gjithnje)

----------


## BvizioN

Miki ro,ke te drejte !

Ja po e nderpres me *Lezhen* vetem per te nxjerre kete pamjen me poshte.

Kjo eshte rruga per ne aeroportin,nese do shkeputesh nga rruga nacionale afer Fush Krujes per te vajtur ne Rinas  :i ngrysur:

----------


## BvizioN

Monumenti i kuvendit te Lezhes



Banka e Tiranes,Lezhe



Nje nder rruget kryesore te Lezhes

----------


## BvizioN

Perpara godines se Prefektures,Lezhe



Katundarja dhe qytetarja ndajne hijen e pishes



Foto e marre perpara monumentit te Beslidhjes

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN

Pamje nga poshte kalase se Lezhes



Lulishte diku ne qender



Buze ures se Drinit

----------


## majlinda1

nji foto nga pika kufite ne HAN TE HOTIT!

----------


## majlinda1

Upsssssssssss Ngaterrova Foton E Pare ,kerkoj Falje!

----------


## majlinda1

NJI RESTORANT QE ME TE VERTET GATUAJNE MIRE DHE NE VERE ESHTE I FRESKET NDODHET AFER LEZHES ...QUHET laguna e patokut!!

----------


## BvizioN

Tre pamje,mbase jo dhe aq te pelqyeshme.

Ky kanali ketu poshte behet shkak permbytjesh te godinave anesore pas rreshjeve jo dhe aq te dendura.Ne momentin qe eshte marre fotoja ka patur pothujse 3 muaj pa rene shi i dendur.Imagjinoje pas rreshjeve........



P ashtu dhe keto godinat anesore bien viktime e permbytjeve,gjate kohes se rreshjeve.



Dhe me se fundi ky zoteria i dehur qe fle gjume ne bordure !!!



*Tani largohemi per ne Mirdite.....*

----------


## BvizioN

*Ura e Zogut* mbi lumin e Matit



Eshte mengjes,akoma pa zbardhur mire po te gjithe ato qe kane qene me pare ketu e dine fare mire se cili qytet (faktikisht qyteze) eshte.

*Rresheni*

----------


## BvizioN

*Dy fotot e meposhtme,qendra e Rreshenit*

----------

